# bsnmpd + postfix



## nORKy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to monitor the postfix mailq with snmp requests. Someone know how to configure bsnmpd?

Thank you.


----------



## nORKy (Mar 10, 2011)

Nobody uses bsnmpd?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm using net-mgmt/net-snmp myself, and snmpd.conf(5) / snmpd.conf(5) / snmpf_config(5) may lend a clue. Never used it for Postfix, though.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 10, 2011)

AFAIK, there are no "native" SNMP plugins for monitoring mail queues, of any kind, not just Postfix.

However, there are lots of plugins and scripts for monitoring mail queues in such a way that MRTG can monitor, and even graph, the data.

And, you can always write your own scripts for querying the mail queues for stats, and returning the data in a faux MIB to bsnmpd, which would then return the value to the SNMP client.  See the "external" section of the config file.


----------



## nORKy (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I need snmp because my company supervisor system can do it only with snmp. My real question is: in which oid do I put my *mailq* value?


----------



## osman (Mar 21, 2011)

I remember I was able to do it once using net-snmp for sendmail and qmail. Key is to just use the *exec* in snmpd.conf and just a little shell script which returns a value which can be used a Gauge value.

Now I don't remember what exactly I did, but it was something similar to this.

http://forums.cacti.net/about16480.html



Regards
usman


----------



## nORKy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll try it. Thanks you


----------

